# PDP - Pretty D***n Pure



## dtectr (Oct 7, 2011)

Just thought this powder was pretty enough to share.

Source stock - older mixed,e-surplus connectors. Due to a mysterious grey mess, (metastannic acid, I guess) only achieved partial dissolution of gold using Poor Man's AR. Rinsed, Roasted, then used HCl-Cl on balance of foils & powders, double-drop with Ferrous Sulfate, followed by SMB. 

Tin oxide (result of roasting metastannic acid) made gravity filtering a pain, but result speaks for itself. This is the balance - primary button was 5g. I'll post a pic of the button & its weight after melting.

Edit: Clarification


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2011)

That's gonna make one aweful pretty button!


----------

